# re: global period



## fscourtney (Aug 5, 2010)

*re: global period*

I have a question about procedures done in office...if a doctor does like an I&D in office that is (10) day global associated with code...do surgical procedures in office count as same global as they would if done in OR?

or if procedures are done in office and not in OR, are they 0 global?
wondering if we should charge theses patients for their co-pays or not?

thanks


----------



## cheermom68 (Aug 5, 2010)

*global*

The global period applies in the office as well.


----------

